# Tiger Vals leaves dying fast?



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey!

So I have some Tiger Vals in my tank... and I'm thinking it has some sort of nutrient deficiency... The leaves seem to turn yellow-brown pretty quick. 

Does anyone know what it might be lacking?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

We need more information to better assist you. 

What are your tank specifications (volume, dimensions, etc)? What about the current lighting you have? How much lighting do you have, what kind of lighting is it, how long is your photoperiod?

Are you dosing any fertilizers right now? What about injection of CO2? What is your stocking (fish, snails, shrimp, etc) like?


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh, right! I'm sorry. 

It's a 10 gallon tank (the standard rectangular one). Lighting is just one 13 watt CFL (I think that's what it is, it's equivalent to 100 watts). I know it's not great and I want to upgrade at some point in time, cause the lighting is not evenly distributed. Photoperiod is 12 hours a day.

I'm dosing Seachem Flourish Excel, and I have 6 Celestial Pearl Danios and 1 Zebra Nerite snail. 

Sorry I didn't include that information in the first post!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

How much Flourish Excel are you dosing? People have often found that dosing Excel with Vallisneria sp., often leads to melting of the plant.

In addition, 13W of CFL lighting over a 10 gallon tank is not a lot of light, as you have already noticed. Time for an upgrade?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

A 13 CF is roughly equivalent to a 60W incandescent. What type of fixture is it in? You would need at least 2 to cover a 10.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> How much Flourish Excel are you dosing? People have often found that dosing Excel with Vallisneria sp., often leads to melting of the plant.
> 
> In addition, 13W of CFL lighting over a 10 gallon tank is not a lot of light, as you have already noticed. Time for an upgrade?


Oh! That's good to know. I'm dosing it every second day, 1/4 of the bottlecap size.

Yeah, it's definitely not! I think it is brighter than 13 watt, cause it's lighter/whiter than my other 13 watts (and bigger), but maybe just because it's newer? I want to upgrade, but I'm not sure to what! What would you suggest?



BillD said:


> A 13 CF is roughly equivalent to a 60W incandescent. What type of fixture is it in? You would need at least 2 to cover a 10.


It's just in a standard desk lamp, I'm thinking of upgrading to a different fixture. And ideas? 

Thanks to both of you!


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

bumbleboo said:


> Hey!
> 
> So I have some Tiger Vals in my tank... and I'm thinking it has some sort of nutrient deficiency... The leaves seem to turn yellow-brown pretty quick.
> 
> Does anyone know what it might be lacking?


If you haven't had the plants very long they may be adjusting to the new conditions in your tank by withdrawing nutrients from old leaves and using them to grow new ones more suited to the new conditions. So if they are making new leaves and runners as the old leaves die off, this is normal, and the die-off will stop eventually.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

bae said:


> If you haven't had the plants very long they may be adjusting to the new conditions in your tank by withdrawing nutrients from old leaves and using them to grow new ones more suited to the new conditions. So if they are making new leaves and runners as the old leaves die off, this is normal, and the die-off will stop eventually.


Hmm... okay! Well, I have had them for a few months... but they are making new leaves and runners, so that's a good sign at least.  Thanks!


----------



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

Do you have any photos up of your tank?? I'd love to see it


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

bumbleboo said:


> Hey!
> 
> So I have some Tiger Vals in my tank... and I'm thinking it has some sort of nutrient deficiency... The leaves seem to turn yellow-brown pretty quick.
> 
> Does anyone know what it might be lacking?


just cut off the yellow leaves, your light its not enough i guess.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

DetectivePopcorn said:


> Do you have any photos up of your tank?? I'd love to see it


I have a picture of my 5 gallon and my 10 gallon.  They are not that amazing though, haha!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

bumbleboo said:


> I have a picture of my 5 gallon and my 10 gallon.  They are not that amazing though, haha!


nice vals. how did you grow it?
whats that plant at the right side of marimoball?


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> nice vals. how did you grow it?
> whats that plant at the right side of marimoball?


Thanks.  I dunno, I don't do too much with them! I probably need to get a better light though.

That's pennywort.


----------

